
Show HN: Free tool for bnb hosts to sync bookings from different platforms - lopify
http://hostic.co
======
lopify
I finally launched Hostic.co , a free tool for bnb hosts to help them manage
their bookings.

Hostic aggregates all bookings under one handy schedule that can be easily
shared with the team. They can add notes and mark guests as checked in & out.
Our bot sends notifications to the chat group and he will keep everyone
updated.

I would appreciate if you could have a look and give me some feedback

Thank you very much!

